# Matthew Henry study Bible Allegorical?



## ekklesia (Jan 21, 2009)

Was just wondering because I have his full commentary and just recently received as a gift a leather study bible (which I'm told are now out of the print). Anyway, I heard the guys on reformed forum talking about Henry and how he is a little allegorical with his interpretation in some areas. 

Does anyone have any examples or does anyone agree or disagree with that take? Don't know much about him other than him being billed as a safe and easy read. Any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 21, 2009)

first i've heard, Matthew Henry allegorical. I've always had a very high respect for his commentary. I'm not sure I agree about easy to read though.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 21, 2009)

Matthew Henry for whatever reason seems to have become somewhat of a whipping boy as of late.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 21, 2009)

Don't know about allegorical, but I love my MH Study Bible.


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 21, 2009)

Check out this thread and the one linked in the second post. http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/whi-guys-bemoan-matthew-henry-42140/


----------



## larryjf (Jan 21, 2009)

In my opinion he has keen insights into many texts. He does go too far at times and stray from the text, but there isn't one perfect commentary out there.

I would highly recommend Matthew Henry. His commentary isn't very technical, but it is very pastoral.


----------



## discipulo (Jan 21, 2009)

larryjf said:


> In my opinion he has keen insights into many texts. He does go too far at times and stray from the text, but there isn't one perfect commentary out there.
> 
> I would highly recommend Matthew Henry. His commentary isn't very technical, but it is very pastoral.



Yes, one always gets blessed in reading Mathew Henry’s Commentary.
But instead of the word allegorical, that has a huge medieval or a hard strained typological charges in it, which clearly doesn’t apply to Henry, in my opinion, I would rather find the adjective Devotional, the appropriate one.

And absolutely, Pastoral too.


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 21, 2009)

The reason why he is a man in trouble ay the moment is because The White horse inn" talked about him being allegorical about a month ago, maybe 2


----------



## discipulo (Jan 21, 2009)

Martin Marsh said:


> The reason why he is a man in trouble ay the moment is because The White horse inn" talked about him being allegorical about a month ago, maybe 2



that's right, there was another thread on this topic because of WHI

http://www.puritanboard.com/f24/whi-guys-critique-matthew-henry-40410/


----------



## ekklesia (Apr 15, 2009)

*Ah yes, I heard that on the White Horse Inn.*

And while I find the views of Mike Horton and his crew thought provoking, and for the most part decidedly Reformed, - (though I don't know their views on the Sabbath, Lord's Day, nor IB) that is not the only place I have heard remarks on Henry.

I actually read a brief synopsis on the exegesis of the 18th century and Him in Milton Terry's book Biblical Hermeneutics for my Hermeneutics class. In a review of him, Terry did not go as far to say he was allegorical. However, he did mention this.

"it is not a critical work and not strictly exegetical; but it is full of practical good sense, and pithy remarks which often breathe the very spirit of the sacred writers, and always tend to edification".

That combined with the WHI comments had me wondering. 

Thanks for the input. 



Re4mdant said:


> The reason why he is a man in trouble ay the moment is because The White horse inn" talked about him being allegorical about a month ago, maybe 2


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Apr 15, 2009)

I <3 my Matthew Henry commentary!!


----------

